# Hulu Desktop not buffering properly



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Many people have had this problem the past couple weeks where playing shows on Hulu Desktop doesn't seem to buffer properly and just don't play. However they play fine from the Hulu web site and all other Internet activity works fine.

I seem to have fixed this by manually installing the latest Flash Player version from Adobe as well as reinstalling Hulu Desktop (I downloaded a fresh version from Hulu Labs). In my tests this seems to have fixed the problem.

Hope this fix helps others as well.


----------

